# My Budgie Fighting with others



## Parisisp (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello, my budgie plays with my sisters budgie which is a couple (one boy, one girl). Whenever my budgie is playing with them or eating, he tries to put his feet on top of one of the other birds like kind of pushing them off a cliff kind of situation. He always fights over the food (Espically when they are at my budgies cage/playground). Can someone please tell me what I should do to stop him from doing that. I always have to intervene so the other budgie doesn’t fall.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you are closely supervising them at all times when they are together, the best thing to do is to distract Minion with a toy, have her step-up for you, etc.

However, I recommend you give Minion separate out of cage time away from your sister's budgies. 
The aggressiveness/bullying behaviors she is exhibiting may escalate to the point where she seriously injures one of the other budgies.*


----------



## Parisisp (Mar 24, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *If you are closely supervising them at all times when they are together, the best thing to do is to distract Minion with a toy, have her step-up for you, etc.
> 
> However, I recommend you give Minion separate out of cage time away from your sister's budgies.
> The aggressiveness/bullying behaviors she is exhibiting may escalate to the point where she seriously injures one of the other budgies.*


I try to do that but she always flys back to them. Also she only does the pushing them off the cliff thing with the male budgie but not the female one which is wierd I think. I’m planning to get my budgie a friend (now that I know her gender) do you think that’ll help?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There is no guarantee that Minion will get along with another budgie if you go get one. If you do choose to do so, I would recommend getting the same gender as Minion

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

Do you really want another pet

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 

Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

Quarantine your new bird!

Yes - Quarantine IS necessary

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing Two Budgies


3. Flock Dynamics

Differences and Dynamics in Flocks

Your Harmonious Flock


4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store


5. Vet Expense and Housing

Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? *

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------

